# New to the island.



## Nate158 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm 22 and just moved to Limassol from the states in January. I'm gay and it seems impossible to meet other gay people here that don't just want you for sex. I'm just looking to meet new people, gay or straight, and get more familiar with the island.
Thanks, Nate.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Nate158 said:


> I'm 22 and just moved to Limassol from the states in January. I'm gay and it seems impossible to meet other gay people here that don't just want you for sex. I'm just looking to meet new people, gay or straight, and get more familiar with the island.
> Thanks, Nate.


Hi Nate, 
Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear you are having problems integrating. I am sorry but I don't know anything about the gay scene in Limassol. If you're ever in the Larnaca area there is a new bar between Debenhams and Carrefour that seems to be frequented by gay men, its called Hollywood... looks very nice.

Hopefully someone who knows Limassol can come up with some info for you


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Going to bars, you will probably find the same kind of people you are already running into. 
Do you work? That is always a good way to meet people
I saw your post about churches - I don't know about any here that fit that description. But, I could suggest taking a class at one of the English speaking colleges around. 
Or, depending what activities you are into you could join a gym or running club (if you are sporty of course). 
Just my two cents and hope it helps. Good luck!


----------

